#  Krankheiten >   Hiatushernie (Zwerchfellbruch) >

## Kira

Hallo 
Ich bin neu hier und habe mal eine Frage. Ich habe einen Zwerchfellbruch (axiale Hiatushernie) und eine Kelhkopfentzündung durch Reflux nehme 2+20mg Omeprazol am Tag seit 2 1/2 Monate mit dem Erfolg das ich kein Sodbrennen mehr habe aber dafür schmerzen wenn ich was gegessen habe und mich dan bücke bzw schwer hebe (was ich Berufbedingt machen muss) kommen mir das essen hoch bis in den Hals und ich habe das Gefühl als ob sich was in meinen Brustkorb zusammen zieht. Ich weis nicht mehr was ich machen soll esse kaum noch was? Kennt sich damit jemand aus?  
Habe folgende Untersuchungen schon hinter mir 
3 Magenspiegelung nächste Woche kommt 4 hinzu 
2 ph-Metrie Messung 24 stunden und 48 stunden messung nächste woche kommt die 3 hinzu 
1 Manotrie

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Kira 
Erst einmal herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum  :Zwinker:  
Die erneute pH-Metrie, wird die unter Omeprazol gemacht, oder ist die bei einem Auslassversuch? 
Die Magenspiegelung ist wahrscheinlich angebracht, nicht das du dir in der Zwischenzeit ein Geschwür zugezogen hast. 
Bist du denn bei deinem Hausarzt in Behandlung, oder bei einem Gastroenterologen? 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Kira

Hallo Michael 
Danke erstmal für die freundlich Aufnahme hier im Forum  :Smiley:  ! 
Die neue ph-Metrie wird zum ersten mal mit Omeprazol gemacht. 
Ich bin in Behandung bei meinen Hausarzt und Uni klinik Abteilung Gastroenterlogisches Funktionslabor und Chirurische Endoskopie. Ich habe mehr kontakt mit der Uni als mit mein Hausarzt hole mir nur Rezepte beim Hausarzt ab bzw wegen Befundauswertung. Bin auch nicht so der Arztgänger. Ich gehe immer erst zum Arzt wenn es nicht mehr geht. 
Können die Schmerzen auch vom Zwerchfell kommen, da ich die Schmerzen schon vor der ersten Magenspiegelung hatte, nur das diese immer stärker werden und sonst war mein Magen immer in Ordnung laut Befund wurden auch Proben entnommen nur das ich ein Zwerchfellbruch habe. 
Ich habe auch vergessen zu schreiben ich bin auch in Behandlung an der Uni Abteilung Phoniatrie und Pädautologie wegen meinen Kelhkopf. War erst wieder im Januar da immer nich die selbe Diagnose 
Diagnose: Kelhkopfentzündung durch Reflux 
lieben Gruß 
Kira

----------


## StarBuG

Hmm  
Gerade was die Ursache von Schmerzen angeht möchte ich mit Aussagen in einem Forum eher vorsichtig sein. Denn was einleuchtend nach der Ursache klingen mag, kann manchmal ganz was anderes sein (Beispiel: "Ich hab Sodbrennen" und was ist es? Ein Herzinfarkt) 
Mit Sicherheit können die Schmerzen auch durch deine Hernie kommen.
Eine Hernie ist ja ein Loch, das eigentlich so da nicht sein sollte, und durch das nun Darm oder hier dein Magen teilweise an die falsche Stelle rutscht.
Dabei kann es zu Einklemmungen kommen die unter Umständen zu einer Minderdurchblutung bis hin zum Absterben von Gewebe führen können (aber nicht müssen!). 
Aber da du dich ja in der Gastroenterologie einer Uniklink in Behandlung befindest, bist du mit Sicherheit an der richtigen Stelle  :Zwinker:  
Durchhalten und weiter nachhaken  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße 
Michael

----------


## Kira

Hallo Michael 
Danke für deine Worte ich werde nicht aufgeben sondern kämpfen, kannst du mir noch einen gefallen tun und diesen Befund verdeutschen bin zwar exam. AP kann aber nicht alles wissen bin ja kein Mediziner vieleicht kannst du mir weiter helfen. 
Ösophagusperfusionsmanometrie ( das weis ich was das ist) :Smiley:   
mäßiggradig erhöhter unter Ösophagussphinkterdruck mit etwas verminderter Relxation, bei verminderter Gesamtlänge. Die tubuläre Peristaltik war gericht, wobei im proximalen Anteil des Ösophagus eine Distrete minderung der Amplitudenhöhe zur Darstellung kommt.
Beurteilung: mäßiggradiger Verkürzung der intraabdominellen Länge.   
was  hat das für ein Richtwert mäßiggradig ?  
Danke in voraus für die Beantwortung 
Mit lieben Gruß 
Kira

----------


## StarBuG

Sphinkter ist ein Schließmuskel (wobei es kein richtiger Schließmuskel im Ösophagus ist), mäßiggradig heißt hier, das der Schließdruck des Sphinkters deiner Speiseröhre etwas höher ist als normal. Relaxation ist die Entspannung des Muskels.  
Peristaltik ist eine Wellenbewegung. 
In der Speiseröhre wird durch Muskelkontraktionen die in Wellenform nach unten verläuft die Nahrung in den Magen befördert. Deswegen kann man z.B. auch im Kopfstand noch was trinken. 
proximal = oben (eigentlich "zum Körper hin") 
Also es scheint so, als wäre deine Speiseröhre leicht verkürzt und beim Eintritt in den Magen ist der Schließdruck der Muskulatur leicht erhöht. 
Ich hoffe das hilft dir ein bisschen 
Gruß 
Micha

----------


## Kira

Hallo Michael 
Danke für deine Übersetzung aber so in etwa hatte ich mir das auch Übersetz! Hätte ja auch sein können das ich es falsch interpretiert habe. Das ,dass auch immer so kompliziert geschrieben ist. 
Also ich melde mich wieder nach meiner Magenspiegelung mal sehen was da raus kommt. 
Wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende 
Lieben Gruß 
Kira

----------


## StarBuG

Immer gerne  :Zwinker:  
Wünsche dir auch ein schönes Wochenende. 
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Kira

So ich schreibe mal wieder habe meine Befunde endlich bekommen was ja eigendlich ja gut ist aber mir ein wenig angst macht da ich nun in 2 Wochen zur Op muss wegen mein Zwerchfell da der Zwerchfellbruch größer gewurden und die Beschwerden davon kamen. Ich hoffe das alles gut geht da ich doch einbisschen respekt davor habe. 
So wünsche noch ein schönes Wochenende. 
Lieben Gruß  
Kira

----------


## Patientenschubser

"Prima" das nun endlich(!) die Ursache gefunden wurde. 
Für die OP wünsche ich Dir alles Gute und hoffe für 
Dich das hinterher dann endlich Ruhe herrscht in Deinem
Körper und sich alles wieder erholt einschliesslich Dir selbst. 
gruß Schubser

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Kira! 
Ich wünsche Dir für die OP auch alles Gute und drücke die Daumen, daß Du hinterher schnell wieder fit bist! 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea   *

----------


## Kira

Danke schön das ihr mir die Daumen drückt. Irgendwie vergehen die Tage immer schneller ab heute sind es noch 8 Tage mein Gott die Zeit vergeht. 
Liebe grüße 
Cuki

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Kira, 
für mich sind Ungewißheit und warten irgendwie das Schlimmste. Von daher bin ich froh, wenn die Zeit schnell vergeht, das warten ein Ende hat, ich eine unangenehme Sache endlich hinter mir habe. 
Grübel nicht so viel, genieße noch ein bißchen das schöne Wetter und bereite alles vor, was man vorbereiten kann, damit du es nach der OP einfacher hast. 
Ich schließe mich den anderen Daumendrückern an und wünsch dir alles alles Gute. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Kira

Sio will mich noch mal bei allen bedanken die mir die Daumen drücken morgen gehe ich ins KH. Melde mich wieder wenn ich außen Kh wieder komme. Wünsche euch noch eine schöne restliche Woche und ein schönes Wochenende.  
Bis bald 
lieben Gruß 
Cuki

----------


## Teetante

*Na dann werden ab morgen hier wieder alle Daumen und Zehen gedrückt für Dich!  
Wir denken an Dich!  
Toi, toi, toi und liebe Grüße,  
Andrea   *

----------


## Kira

Hallo Zusammen! 
Ich bin endlich wieder Zuhause. Habe die Op ganz gut überstanden und wollte mich wieder zurück melden! 
Schönes Wochende noch

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Kira!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, dass du deine OP gut überstanden hast. 
Ich wünsche dir eine gute Nacherholung und das du wieder richtig gut auf den Strümpfen bist und das Leben genießen kannst. 
Liebe Grüße
und schönes Wochenende
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Obelix1962

Hallo Kira schön das Du alles überstanden hast und wieder in das Forum zurückgefunden hast. 
Weitere Heilungsfortschritte und viele viele schöne Stunden in den nächsten Tagen.

----------


## Kira

Hallo Zusammen! 
So muss mal Luft lassen und euch auf die Nerven gehen. Ich habe nach der Op geschrieben das ich sie gut überstanden habe was zum teil stimmte hatte nur ein paar Komplikationen angefangen von Tachykardie wärend der Op, Spitzpneumothorax nach Op sowie Miktionsbeschwerden in form von Retentionsblase. Mir wurden zwar die Komplikation im Gespräch davor erleutert hätte aber nicht gedacht das ich so viel davon bekomme. So jetzt ist die Op 2 1/2 Wochen her und kämpfe immer noch mit den Komplikation aber nur noch wegen Spitzpneumothorax habe starke schmerzen aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben das dieses bald aufhört. Muss morgen zur Magenspiegelung mein Arzt hat den Verdacht das die Manschette zu eng ist da ich nur flüssignahrung aufnehmen kann . Ich mache drei Kreuze wenn alles wieder in ordnung ist!  
Ich habe noch eine frage der CRP Wert ist immer noch erhöht kann mir jemand sagen wie lange die CRP wert nach einer Op erhöht ist. 
Schönen abend noch 
lieben gruß  
Kira Anzeige

----------


## Julchen

Hallo Kira,
zu dem Wert kann ich dir leider nichts schreiben. 
Ich möchte dir aber für Morgen alles Gute wünschen und das es dir bald besser geht. 
Liebe Grüße
Julchen  :Smiley:

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo kira, 
auch ich wünsche noch ein herzliches willkommen hier im forum"! 
desweitern wüsche ich dir für deine erneute magenspiegelung alles gute und toi toi toi 
ich habe das gleicht problem der axialen hiatushernie, und habe aufgrund meiner chr. entzündeten speiseröhre und magens nun schon 29 spiegelungen hinter mir, ich kann max. einmal am tag eine kleinigkeit zu mir nehmen, manchmal auch nur alle 2 tage ansonsten erbreche ich alles wieder. mein vorletzter kh aufenthalt wurde wieder alles  gemacht, außer die untersuchungen die du noch genannt hast außer der spiegelung. 
ich habe keine ahnung wie solch eine op abläuft und hätte auch großen respekt davor, aber das auch noch aus gründen meiner anderen erkrankungen. 
ich drücke dir di daumen das du jetzt schnellstens auf die beine kommst und auch wieder richtig gutes essen kannst!!! 
alles gute und
liebe grüße
stiefelchen-elke

----------


## Kira

Danke Julchen und Stiefelchen,
für die netten Antworten habe meine 4 Magenspiegelung in 7 Monaten gut überstanden. 
Muss jetzt nur noch bis Freitag warten was raus kommt.

----------


## Kira

Hallo wollte mich mal wieder melden:
So die OP ist heute genau 7 Monate und 1 Tag her. Mir geht es wieder richtig super hatte noch vor 2 Monaten hatte ich immer postoperative Komplikationen aber ich habe die Hoffnung nie aufgegeben das alles gut wird. Ich genisse wieder alles kann meinen Hobbies und Berufsleben wieder voll genissen. 
Wünsche allen einen schönen Tag  
Kira

----------


## lucy230279

hallo kira, 
na da gratuliere ich dir mal ganz herzlich. ich freu mich für dich :Prost mit Wein:

----------


## Kilogixxer

Hallo Kira 
Ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Auf welche Art wurde Deine OP durchgeführt? Herkömmlicher Bauchschnitt oder via Bauchspiegelung? 
L.G.
BB

----------


## Kira

Hallo Kilogixxer  
Bei mir wurde es  laparoskopisch gemacht und nach Nissen Floppy welche Diagnose hast du genau??  Wenn du noch mehr fragen hast stelle sie einfach vieleicht kann ich dir weiter helfen. 
liebe Grüße 
Kira

----------


## Kilogixxer

Hallo 
Bisher ist mein Befund noch bei meiner Hausärztin, werde ihn mir schon deswegen holen, weil ein Freund von mir der sich da auskennt mal draufschauen mag. 
Gesagt wurde mir jetzt erstmal dass ich nen Zwerchfellbruch und dadurch die Refluxkrankheit habe. Ebenso dadurch bedingt ne Entzündung der Speiseröhre kurz oberhalb des Mageneingangs. 
Bevor die Magenspiegelung gemacht wurde, hieß es, ich soll "bei Bedarf" Omep 20 mg nehmen. Hauptsächliche Beschwerden waren lediglich Sodbrennen, weshalb ich auch erst zum Doc ging. Erstmal hatte meine Hausärztin Blut entnommen und unter anderem auf Helicobakter gestestet, allerdings negativ. Daraufhin drängte ich zu ner Spiegelung, da ich ja trotzdem weiterhin Beschwerden hatte. Der Arzt der die Magenspiegelung durchführte empfohl mir zuznächst mindestens 8 Wochen lang täglich 1 Omep 20 mg zu nehmen, um die Entzündung in den Griff zu kriegen. Helicobakter schließt er aus und ne Gewebsveränderung aufgrund der Entzündung gibts auch net, er hat Proben entnommen. 
Meine Hausärztin meinte, wenn die Entzündung abgeklungen ist, könnte man versuchen, die Dosis zu reduzieren und ggf. irgendwann mal mit 2-3 pro Woche auszukommen, wenns klappt. Damit bin ich allerdings nicht wirklich einverstanden, ich tendiere grundsätztlich eher zu ner OP, meine Hausärztin sagt, dass ich auf ne OP verzichten solle, solange ichs mit Medikamenten im Griff hab, seh ich halt anders und ich denke sie ist da auch net wirklich mein richtiger Ansprechpartner...

----------


## Kira

Hallo 
Ich habe als letzte Maßnahme die Op macht da sie sehr Komplicationsreiche Op iist sowie viel postoperative Komplicationen geben kann. Ich würde erstmal an eine Krankenhaus aufsuchen die eine Refluxsprechstunde durchführt ( meist ambulant) und erstmal mehre Untersuchungen übersich ergehen lassen bevor man an eine Op denken kann.  Wir lange hast du schon deine Beschwerten??  
Gruß Kira

----------


## Kilogixxer

ja, werde mich auf jeden fall ausgiebig informieren... 
sodbrennen eigentlich schon paar jahre... so iss das wenn man nur zum doc geht wenn nimmer geht... naja, so schlimm wars auch net...

----------


## Kira

Du kannst mir jederzeit fragen stellen schaue regelmäßig hier nach ok!!!

----------


## Kilogixxer

Danke für das Angebot :-) werd ich tun... 
Grundsätzlich widersteht mir ja der Gedanke, über nen langen Zeitraum oder sogar ein Leben lang nen Säureblocker zu schlucken. Ich meine, zum einen behebt das ja net die Ursache der Beschwerden und zum anderen gibts doch da sicherlich ne Menge negative Nebenerscheinungen. Die machen ja nix anderes, als die Säure der Magensäure runterzusetzen, diese ist aber nunmal maßgeblich an der Verdauung beteiligt, was im Umkehrschluss bedeutet, dass diese nicht mehr richtig funktioniert, oder liege ich da falsch? 
Auch der eigentliche Reflux wird ja nicht unterbunden, sondern nur soweit verändert, dass er weniger schädigt... 
Hinzu kommen Nebenwirkungen einer Dauereinnahme von Omep, wie zum Beispiel das Auslösen einer Parietalzellhypertropie, eine mikroskopische Veränderung der Schleimhaut der sogenannten Belegzellen, die an der Säurebildung beteiligt sind. 
All das sind Dinge, die mich eher zu einer OP tendieren lassen, wenngleich eine solche ganz unbestritten ebenfalls eine Menge Risiken birgt... 
Naja, bin halt auch noch lang net so weit, da ne Entscheidung treffen zu können. Wobei mir jetzt auch schon einige dazu geraten haben, damit nicht allzulange zu warten, weil dann das Risiko, dass der Schließmuskel (isses eigentlich ein Muskel?) der Speiseröhre dann nicht mehr intakt sein könnte und dauerhaft geschädigt bleibt.

----------


## Kilogixxer

Hat da sonst noch wer Erfahrung mit dem Thema?  
Was mir in bezug auf die Dauereinnahme des Omep auch noch im Kopf rumgeht ist zum Einen die Belastung der Nieren und zum Andern hab ich schon mehrfach gehört, dass man im Laufe der Zeit "immun" gegen das Medikament wird, bzw. eine immer höhere Dosis braucht und sich der Körper mehr oder weniger dran gewöhnt und dadurch die Wirkung abgeschwächt wird. Kann da jemand was zu sagen?

----------


## Kira

Hallo Kilogixxer!!! 
Sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe in aber um gezogen und bin erst seit heute wieder Online!!! 
Ich habe Omep über 1 1/2 Jahre genommen und hatte keine Nebenwirkungen.
Und wegen der Parietalzellhypertropie ist auch sehr selten hat mein Augenarzt gesagt. Ich kenne viele Patienten von mir die schon über Jahre Omep nehmen keine Probleme haben. 
Omep unterdrückt die Abgabe von Magensäure.Also wird damit nicht das Problem behandelt sondern das Symtom.
Durch die Magensäure wegen die Nahrungseiweise in Körper verwertbare Form gespaltet und sie dient zur Desinfektion.  
Ich hatte persönliche keine Stuhlprobleme aber jeder Körper reagiert anderst darauf. Es gib aber viele Wege auch mit Omep ein regelmäßigen Stuhlgang zuhaben. Überlege dir das gut wegen einer Op ich hatte 7 Monate nach der OP mit den Komplicationen zutun.Und ich habe lange hin und her überlegt wegen einer OP. 
Ja der Schließmuskel ist ein Muskel unwillkürlich (wir können ihn nicht beinflussen). 
Ja der Körper kann sich an das Medikament gewöhnen ( das passiert auch mit anderen Medikamenten bei Dauereinnahme) dann bekommt man eine anderes Präperat bzw. zuerst werden die Dosierung erhöht. 
Wenn du noch mehr fragen hat frage bin jetzt ja wieder Online 
schöne grüße 
kira

----------


## vanniherz

hallo ich bin neu hier 
ich hab eure beiträge gelesen  wegender krankheit!
meine Tochter hat auch ein zwerchfellbruch  bei ihr ist das angeboren es wurde bei der magenspiegelung festgestellt!
Und sie nimmt tabletten einmal am tag aber die helfen irgendwie nicht so meinte sie sie hatte heute starke schmerzen und bekam auch schwer luft sie wird morgen zum arzt gehn ich wollt das sie heut noch geht aber sie wollte nicht 
ich hab ja auch gelesen das kann man operieren   
vielleicht könnt ihr mir tipps geben fürmeine tochter 
sie ist ja schon 18 also selbst für sich verantwortlich !! 
so ich hoffe ihr könnt mir auch wieterhelfen 
lg. vanni

----------


## Kira

Hallo  
Ich habe mich lange hier nicht mehr gemeldet da ich von den ganzen ein wenig Abstand haben wolltw. Ich gebe gerne Tipps die mir gehofen haben bzw. jetzt wieder helfen. Die Op ist jetzt fast ein Jahre und bis vor 3 Moanten haben ich das neue Leben voll genossen 
jetzt haben ich wieder die selbe Symptomatik ösophageler Reflux mit axiale Hiatushernie chronischer Husten, chronischer Kehlkopfentzündung. Der Arzt meinte da ich nach der ersten Op beschwerdefrei war sollte ich mich noch mal für eine Zweite entscheiden da meine Beschwerden sonst noch schlimmer werden. Werde mich jetzt irgendwann nach Ostern entscheiden ob ich das machen aber ich denke schon man sollte die Hoffnung nie aufgeben.  
Grüß  
Kira

----------


## vanniherz

hallo kira 
na da shört sich nicht gut an wegen der OP!!ich hoffe es wird mal besser?
da sieht man ja das eine op ja gar net so das richtige sein könnte manchmal?
also meine tochter nimmt die selben tabletten wie du und jetzt muss sie die erstmal 2tabletten am tag nehmen und es hat ein bissl angsprochen aber bei ihr sagte der arzt was die magenspiegelung machte wegen ner Op das es noch net notwendig sei solang die tabletten helfen aber ich denk mal das is ja auch net  grad gut für den Körper?
soooo starke tabletten zu nehmen :Huh?:  
bei mener tochter is das so wenn sie auch keine fettreichen sachen isst hat sie magenschmerzen ghabt oder das druckgfühl oberhalb des magens 
Ich wünsch dir alles gute falls es zu ner neuen Op kommen sollte 
und sonst gute besserung erstmal 
lg. vanni :Smiley:

----------


## Kira

Hallo, 
So habe jetzt einen Optermin und zwar noch diese Woche hatte heute erstmal mein letzten Arbeitstag mit meinen Beschwerden hoffe das dieses der letzte Eingriff dieser Art ist. Die Hoffnung stirb zu letzt.  
Wünsche allen noch einen schönen Wochenanfang!!!  
Gruß 
Kira

----------


## lucy230279

hallo kira, 
na da drück ich dir mal ganz dolle die daumen..alles wird gutgehn :yes_3_cut:

----------


## hoppel66

Hallo Kira,
bin neu hier und habe in ca. 3 Wochen eine Hiatushernien Op würde mich interressieren wie deine verlaufen bist . Falls du noch in diesen Forum aktiv bist würde ich mich über eine Antwort freuen  :-))))

----------


## Kira

Hallo Hoppel 66!!! 
Sorry das ich erst jetzt schreibe aber war im Urlaub habe meine 2 Fundoplicatio gut überstanden habe auch keine Beschwerden wenn du fragen noch hast ich beantworte sie dir gerne.. 
Kannst mir auch eine private Nachricht schicken!!! 
gruß 
Kira

----------


## Fauxpas

Hallo Kira, 
seit 15 Jahren habe ich die gleichen Beschwerden und heute sind sie nahezu unerträglich. Mich würde es sehr interessieren, wie es Dir jetzt geht. 
Liebe Grüße

----------

